# A Very Happy Girl



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not much for hunting, but my daughter Sarah has shown intrest over the last couple of years. Squirrel hunting kept her happy but she wanted to shoot a pig.
Thanks to friends at a local hunting camp she got her wish. She made a perfect shot with the .22 mag and it dropped with one shot. It was only about 60 lbs or so. Not a big one, but it should be tender. We had a great day in the woods. One she wont soon forget.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report. It made my day for sure. I took my little one like that many years ago. We still talk about that first hunt 45 years later.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats awsome.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thats awsome.


 x2 
-


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

One less pig, one more youngster hooked on hunting!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> > Thats awsome.
> 
> 
> x2
> -


X3


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow!!!! that is so great...Good shootin' Young Lady!
Gonna show this to my girls ....my youngest already wants to go ......Turkey season here we come ...
Thanks For the inspiration...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Cal1320,

That pig is the perfect size for eating!  Any bigger and they get a little strong tasting.

Congrats to you for taking your daughter hunting and congrats to her for making the shot count with the .22 mag..

Happy, Happy , Happy...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's great be glad your daughter wants to hunt. When my daughter was young she played the piano and danced no hunting. Now she has 4 boys and 3 guns.... Lookout she hunting now


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Way to raise them, congrats on a great day in the woods and congrats on a great shot! Tasty victuals right there now...


----------



## holland (Feb 23, 2010)

Good shooting - Congratulations to Sarah !


----------



## 321Angler (Aug 22, 2015)

Great eating pig right there!


----------

